# Game loft- nova 2, asphalt 6



## Rogan (Jul 9, 2011)

I recently emailed Gameloft concerning these two games. They are somewhat older but I halfway expected to be able to play these on my nexus 7. I found that it is not compatible with the nexus. So I emailed Gameloft asking if they planned to update these games so we could enjoy them.

To make a long story short, Gameloft said they could not discuss 'future releases' for devices. In my mind, I'm not asking for future products; I'm simply requesting for a minor update so users can continue to enjoy a games we bought.

Is Gameloft's MO? To simply make your money now and skim on future updates once they release newer games like asphalt 7 and 
Nova 3?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frenetic (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't even mess with them anymore, there's generally ways around getting their games to work. I tried to do the chainfire3d market fix (always worked in the past for me) but installing chainfire drivers force my nexus 7 into getting stuck at the Google logo on boot up. So I haven't gotten these going yet. There's a good thread in the Touchpad forums explaining different ways they got games to work on their tablets, fixes, build.prop edits, etc. that should give you some idea.

I like Gameloft games but their support is ....


----------



## Rogan (Jul 9, 2011)

I feared as much. I was really thinking of grabbing nova 3, but if they don't update games it's a waste.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

